# HVLP for a rookie sprayer?



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

I know there have been topics about airless and hvlp sprayers. I am looking at getting one or the other.

I don't do huge jobs, but would like the option of spraying an interior(or exterior) every now or then. Here is what I have coming up on the books soon that would require the use of a sprayer: painting 16 shutters on a home, 2 separate projects for kitchen cabinets painting(from wood finish to paint).

I am interested in looking into a HVLP but I don't want to necessarily spend a tremendous amount of money on one (but I will invest in the proper equipment if it is highly recommended). I have sprayed a few bigger jobs in the past but I am no near an expert at it. Is an HVLP easy to operate? 

Can you use an HVLP for spraying a whole interior of a home (for example)?

As far as an airless sprayer (Titan 660), how would that work for these type of situations? Which size tip would you use for shutters and cabinets? I am confident I can do it, but I just want to make sure that I am buying the right sprayer for my situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

These are some old cabinets but nonetheless I shot them with my Titan 440i, Graco 210 FFT last week:

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/InteriorRepaintNEPortland/photo#5200981600832235762

They where pre-primed with SW SF-1, sanded and one coated with SW's ProClassic SG. 

The HVLP is nice in the fact it can give a better finish and also eliminate paint waste from over spray. Yes, they are rather easy to use. And no, I would not personally use it to spray the whole interior of a home, your production rate would drop tremendously! It is possible... but not recommended. 

Tips for cabinets or shudders? What ever your comfortable with. I might use a Titan 411 for the shudders and the cabinets a Graco 210 or there abouts...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

graco has a 390 that does both, that might be something to look into. I think its about $1500?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Each have there job. I will break out the Hvlp. If I need to spray a door or two. (Quart jobs) After that out comes the airless. Been wanting a air assed gun for my finnish set up for years. I would go for a airless before a hvlp. At the same time I like a two quart pot for my Hvlp set ups.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

Nice finish on the cabinets Jason. That is the finish that I want, nice and smooth vs. the brush marks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is one of the spray rigs we have. Have used it for interiors and exteriors and built in cabinets. We just added another 50ft of hose with a quick release coupling. This would be my choice for the best all around. Not because we have one, but because we used it, lots!

Link.
http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/FinishPro395


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

To add to bikerboy. My thought for my cheepnnees is to add a compessor that I own and just buy the gun has been my plan. Seeing I all ready own 5+ airless. Just some thoughts


----------

